
Java on iOS, for Real - javinpaul
https://gluonhq.com/java-on-ios-for-real/
======
NikkiA
This seems to be pretty much the same sort of thing as GraalVM native-image.

The real question is, does anyone actually _care_ about Java on iOS at this
point in time?

